# Cockatiel is breathing heavy



## dragos.botoman (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello, so a couple of days ago, my baby cockatiel got scared of a bird that passed outside our window and he smashed in a wall. Some blood dropped from the upper part of his nostrils (so i think), but he continued to behave normal. Today, i noticed that he breathes heavily, it seems like he is breathing through his mouth. I can't go to a vet because no one treats ecotic birds in my region. What should i do? Can i clean his nostrils in some way, or should i treat him for an infection? 

Please help!


----------



## MaryannCE (Sep 1, 2020)

If he has internal bleeding, there’s nothing you can do at home. But the dried blood that you do see you can gently remove to ease breathing. Use a damp cloth


----------



## MaryannCE (Sep 1, 2020)

Why do you think he has an infection? Have you tried your local vet? I live in a rural area and my vet happens to have extensive knowledge of a lot of animals from past experiences. He worked all over the place. You’d never have guessed! He’s work at Miami Serpentarium and zoos etc. He’s fascinating. All vets have a stethoscope. They can listen to his lungs. That would give them info on his breathing. They may not have the knowledge on how to draw blood but I could if I had to with the right needle. I was a Respiratory Therapist. Blood draw is the same no matter what or who. Then you look it up to see what is within normal range for that species.


----------



## MaryannCE (Sep 1, 2020)

I keep thinking about this and editing or adding. He might have just bruised something and is sore. Keep him quiet. Don’t take him out of his cage. Make sure he stays rested and warm. Not too warm but certainly no drafts. Treat him as if he was in bed sick’.


----------



## justmeJulie (Sep 8, 2020)

Try to contact an avian vet and see if they will see you "virtually". Video meetings are much more common these days and perhaps you could find one that is willing to talk to you and give you some advice without actually having to go in to physically be there. Avian vets aren't always easy to locate, but perhaps you can find one willing to help you out.


----------

